# New Lizard Enclosure Pics



## Horsy (Jan 23, 2007)

So I got bored and today's the cleaning day of the enclosures. Well I often get sick of seeing the same enclosures every damn day so I decided to do a little renovating of all three lizard enclosures. Included are photos of the Asian House Gecko's and Bearded Dragon's enclosures. I won't show my U.Miliis as it's nothing too fancy (damn them and their inability to climb. haha). I really love the AHG enclosure. Also added is a few photos of the current residents in the AHG enclosure.






AHG House





Top view. I got rid of all the stupid household items and decided to have it entirely au-natural. Therefore I have a hollow log and leaf litter for hides and one big leaf in a pyramid shape which little Anthony loves to sit under. Plus some branches and vines.





Johnny. The biggest boy. Unfortunately I didn't get a clear picture of him  He has gorgeous patterns.





Jewel. As you can see she's not the healthiest girl. She was just so injured when I bought her. Poor darling. Healing up nice now though. Laid an egg yesterday 





Better view of the injuries





My newest addition, Anthony. He's only young and nowhere near fully grown yet,but gorgeous and taming up really well.





Beardie Enclosure. 





Robbie in the leaves.





The baby, Ian. Only 5 days old now but growing very fast!





Climbing up the side. I don't handle him too much as I fear I'll hurt him. He's so small.





Ian. SO small.

So yes, that's them  Hope you enjoyed my photos


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 23, 2007)

can we see the U.Miliis and great pics all look great love them geckos dont care what others say there cool


----------



## Horsy (Jan 23, 2007)

> can we see the U.Miliis and great pics all look great love them geckos dont care what others say there cool



Haha thanks. They are gorgeous little things with such a wide variety of patterns. The U.Milii enclosure is covered in a mesh blanket as it has no lid and that sheet provide great ventilation. It's got an artificial cave, little bridge which Salem loves to climb on, a laying down branch and two other half-log hides.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 23, 2007)

python blue said:


> ur AHG r the best ive seen



Thank you  I definately agree with you. haha. I've searched high and low for these beauties.


----------



## weptyle (Jan 23, 2007)

great pics.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks. I'm surprised I got any good ones. my camera sucks at closeups, even with that macro thing on.


----------

